# Welding Mask



## Earl (Nov 8, 2013)

I need a recommendation for a welding mask.   (auto darkening).  I don't want to spend a fortune but I also want to protect they eyesight that I have left. 

Anyone have experience with Harbor Freight masks?  No need to expound on the made in China crap -  they all appear to be made in China!

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 8, 2013)

lincoln...

http://www.amazon.com/Lincoln-K3034-1-Viking-Welding-Helmet/dp/B005ZF4W68/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0

I'VE HAD MINE(OLDER VERSION)  20 YEARS STILL KICKIN GREAT

BIG VIEW IS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 8, 2013)

If you have any farm stores in your area, keep an eye on the sales - I bought one at one of our local farm stores (Orscheln)for around $30 on sale (about half price) a while back.  Can't remember the brand, but it works just fine. Has adjustments for delay and tint, I believe.  I'll look at it when I get home and post the brand and exactly what adjustments it has. I was looking at the HF ones before this came up.

Edit - Mine is a K-T brand. http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/Ors...-helmet?&query=welding+helmet&hits=12&offset= 

Settings are for Sensitivity and darkness, with a switch for grinding or welding.

There may be some more sales coming up pretty soon. Just another option to look at.

Dan


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 8, 2013)

Miller Elite.  Large viewing area, comfortable headgear, great battery life.  Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Chucketn (Nov 8, 2013)

+1 for HF auto darkening helmet. I bought mine with the HF 170Amp Mig, with a 20% off on total purchase coupon. I love it!

Chuck


----------



## Earl (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you for the replies.  Local Welding supply  has them from almost $300 down to about $100.   Looking at their hundred dollar version I might as well just put a black bag over my head!    I know that you usually get what you pay for but those prices seem a bit high to use 8-10 times a year.  I will keep my eye open for a used "good one" and see what comes up.  If I can't find one,  I may opt for the HF one.
 Thanks again,
Earl


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 8, 2013)

Earl said:


> Thank you for the replies.  Local Welding supply  has them from almost $300 down to about $100.   Looking at their hundred dollar version I might as well just put a black bag over my head!    I know that you usually get what you pay for but those prices seem a bit high to use 8-10 times a year.  I will keep my eye open for a used "good one" and see what comes up.  If I can't find one,  I may opt for the HF one.
> Thanks again,
> Earl



Never used this type of hood.  Make sure there is plenty of ventilation under the hood.  I seem to recall a possible health risk from inhaling some of the fumes.


----------



## DMS (Nov 8, 2013)

I have 2 of the HFT auto darkening (the blue flame pattern one). They work ok. If I had to do it again, I would have shelled out for the lincoln or miller.


----------



## Mike Nash (Nov 8, 2013)

DMS said:


> I have 2 of the HFT auto darkening (the blue flame pattern one). They work ok. If I had to do it again, I would have shelled out for the lincoln or miller.



I just got that blue flame helmet, but haven't been able to get to my welder due to an overflow of junk in the garage to try it. Naturally I'm curious to know _why_ you would have shelled out for the lincoln or miller if it works ok.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been using the same HF blue flame helmet for over five years.  It's fine for my purposes.  I also have the HF model that's about 10 bucks cheaper.  It's fine for stick and higher amperage TIG welding but with TIG, it flashes-out when you get below 80 Amps or so.

EDIT:  To clarify, the blue-flame model works fine under all TIG Amperages (even DC).

Ray


----------



## DMS (Nov 8, 2013)

Mike Nash said:


> I just got that blue flame helmet, but haven't been able to get to my welder due to an overflow of junk in the garage to try it. Naturally I'm curious to know _why_ you would have shelled out for the lincoln or miller if it works ok.



You know, now that you mention it, I can't remember what it was that made me think that. It's been a while since I have done any welding though. I just remember thinking at one point "should have spent a few extra bucks on the nicer helmet". Part of it may be that I ended up paying full price. On sale, they would be a much better deal.


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 8, 2013)

I have 2 HF helments and my only complaint is that the batteries are not replaceable.  Once they die they are gone for good.  I got the time I may tinker a bit and see if I can hack a new battery into one and see how well it does.  The HF helments are like 50 bucks and TSC has Hobarts pretty cheap too, so you do have plenty of options for imported and domestic.  And they all seem to work about the same no matter where they originate from either.... So don't hesitate  to get a HF helment they do just fine for me and I am a former welder by trade....

Bob


----------



## sniggler (Nov 9, 2013)

I have gone through 3 miller elites helmets (300 plus $ each) all destroyed by my own abuse or really by a severe commercial environment, two cracked 1 flooded when it fell into a puddle. The elites are great but have one other problem, miller does not sell a hard hat kit for them and some jobs are 100% hard hat, i called miller and *****ed about it and they said it was coming (the was in 2010). One of the elites i had was with the filter pac air flow which was great because you don't have to wear a respirator. Speedglass has an air-flow integrated hard hat system. 

I now just use a standard grey fiber-metal brand helmet with small lens area with flip. 

I bought 3 cheap (like 39 bucks for 3) Chinese eBay auto lenses that fit the small lens helmet and sold 2 for 20 each. The color was a little weird at first but it worked just fine no issues i used it for about 6 months and it got stolen. I have meant to replace it but haven't gotten around to it. I kick myself for selling the other 2 but the guys i sold them 2 were buddies they came up with the price and both were happy with the lenses. 

In the type of welding i do (flux-core, carbon-arcing, grinding) i change cover lenses at least twice a week the company always provides the small size that fits the standard helmet, but not the expensive lenses for the elite or even the standard large size. I had millers next helmet down from the elite and in some positions (overhead around a corner) the sensors would not work and it would not darken. 

For home shop i would consider another auto shield or the small insert lens from eBay. I know i am giving a commercial centric opinion here just though it might be of some interest to some. 

Bob


----------



## Earl (Nov 9, 2013)

Looking at HF,   I see that they have their auto darkening helmets at 49.95.  A 25% coupon would bring it down to around $37.50.   That would not be a terrible loss if it turned out not to meet my needs.


----------



## righto88 (Nov 9, 2013)

I like my under $40.00 bucks HF! I never had one till I got that one. Works good. Like others have said the downfall is no replaceable 
battery. But for the money it has served me very well.


----------



## zetec7 (Nov 9, 2013)

The ones without replaceable batteries work ok, but once that battery charges/discharges all the time, and they don't last long.  I had a couple of those helmets, and the less you use them the shorter time the battery survives.

My buddy (one of those guys who has to have the most expensive item going) bought a second Optrel once the first one died, but I couldn't justify the $800 price tag.  In the end, I went for a Miller (cool - has hotrod flames!), and I've been VERY happy with it.  I had to replace the battery after about 1 1/2 years of hard use - got a pack of 8 at the local dollar store for a buck.  Doesn't get much cheaper than that.  

One thing to keep in mind is the reaction time for darkening.  Some of the cheaper ones are very slow (relatively speaking), and allow a lot of blinding flash - consider that every time you see that flash, you've just sustained a little bit of irreversible retina damage.  For me, spending $200 vs. under $100 was worth the protection from the potential for blindness...


----------



## DaveD (Nov 9, 2013)

Another thing to keep in mind is the more expensive, name brand ones have up to 4 sensors on them. If you are in confined areas or weld on thing like race car roll cages the sensors can be blocked so the more sensors the better.

Personally, I only have one set of eyes and entrusting them to a cheap auto darkening hood just doesn't seem right. Also if you plan to do any lower amperage tig welding the cheap helmets will disappoint you.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 9, 2013)

I have one of the HF auto darkening helmets, and it works fine. It has even survived several Minnesota winters in my unheated, un-insulated garage and continues to work just fine. Not too bad for the price, initially. 

After some time, one of the plastic spot welds on the headgear let loose, and the headgear will pop apart from time to time. I also discovered that I cannot replace the battery (as previously mentioned) so once it dies, the whole thing will be gone, and will get replaced with a better unit, probably somewhere in the $100 range. I had thought about replacing the headgear, but if I spend any money at all, it will be on a better quality unit.

I have nothing against the $300 units, and if I was welding professionally I would most likely go with the very best that is out there, but for the amount of welding that I do, a middle of the road unit is what appeals to me the most.


----------



## RWL (Nov 9, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> I have 2 HF helments and my only complaint is that the batteries are not replaceable.  Once they die they are gone for good.



You can replace the batteries in them.  You do need to split / saw open the case.  They have two coin cell batteries inside like the more expensive helmets.  It's easier to just run an AAA two battery holder wire through the case and glue the battery holder to the inside of the helmet.  I was satisfied with my variable shade HF helmet but the Miller is easier to see through when on low amp Tig.

- - - Updated - - -

Here's the link to the instructions on how to replace the batteries on the HF welding helmet.  It's a little over half way down the page.

http://www.pskl.us/wp/?cat=4


----------



## jam (Nov 9, 2013)

all I got to say is you get what you pay 4 I have did welding for 30 + years and a welding mask is like your welder you don't pay 40 or 60 or $ 100.00 
for a good welder so you need to up it  
 Lincoln or miller, Jackson  is what I use it my cost more but you have the tool for the job and the Jackson to me has the best ventilation
 I do tig  welding  to so I need a good one for that  
but you don't have to spend big$ to get what you need look around  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LINCOLN-ELE...697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c1ab82f1


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lincoln-Vik...788?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565ad3ed7c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Miller-Pro-...728?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33853488d8

look on ebay  


tractor supply 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...n_US&searchTerm=Auto+Darkening+Welding+Helmet  $ 29.99 to $149.99


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a cheapy import and a Miller elite. I've found that different helmets use different conditions to trigger them. The cheapy reacts to flickering infared light. The TV remote will actually darker it, as will an incandescent light bulb on AC. The only time it doesn't stay dark is if I get a very steady arc on a DC TIG. I added a light bulb that is switched with the current sensor I made for my first TIG setup. The bulb keeps the helmet dark even if I'm doing a perfect TIG arc.

The Elite uses some more complex conditions. It doesn't react to light bulbs. Sometimes, if I'm welding outdoors, it will hesitate to darken. There are more adjustments than on the simple one and I'm sure I could tweak is for better response.

Both are good helmets. I'll keep both on the job.


----------



## Ray C (Nov 9, 2013)

BTW:  It might be worth mentioning that auto-darkening helmets "fail-safe".  That is, if the battery craps-out, they go completely dark -to their darkest setting.  It requires battery current to keep them from going dark.

Also, I store my helmet in a place where the shop lights shine on them readily.  This way, the battery gets charged regularly.  My HF blue-flame is 5 years old and going strong.


Ray


----------



## Ed. (Nov 10, 2013)

It really depends on your budget, I lashed out and bought the Miller Digital Elite a few years ago and it has been great for me, I like the X-mode where it detects magnetic currents which activate it, it also has 4 sensors but I mainly run it in the X-mode. Before the Miller I had a cheapy ebay one and it was a piece of crap. No doubt the cheapy ones have improved since then but I still prefer the Miller as I only have one pair of eyes, it also has provision for cheater lenses on the inside which help me see, so you can choose from several different magnifications.

Cheers

Ed.


----------



## 283v8 (Nov 10, 2013)

I had an expensive one that worked fine but completely failed after a few years. Of course no help from the manufacturer.
Next I bought a much cheaper one and it is still working fine after several years.
My major recommendations are;
1 - the bigger the view glass the better. My first one was smaller and it was difficult to see when in unusual positions like under the car repairing an exhaust. I like a large viewing area.
2 - if you wear bifocals , ask your eye doc for "computer glasses" which are focused to medium distance such as a computer screen. With regular bifocals I often couldn't focus on the weld. When I got the "computer glasses" my welding improved significantly. as they say "who knew"??


----------



## xalky (Nov 10, 2013)

I Highly reccomend this helmet http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200416894_200416894 from northern tool. It has the large viewing area 4 sensors and a fast response time. I also have the harbor freight helmet . The Northern Tool helmet is just an awesome helmet at a great price. It rivals the name brand $300 dollar helmets.

Marcel


----------



## Ray C (Nov 10, 2013)

You can also buy magnifying lenses in a variety of diopter strengths which fit the helmet.  Go to the pharmacy where they sell cheap reading glasses, find-out what strength you like then, order the right lens.  They fit on most models -sometimes with a little careful filing.


Ray




283v8 said:


> I had an expensive one that worked fine but completely failed after a few years. Of course no help from the manufacturer.
> Next I bought a much cheaper one and it is still working fine after several years.
> My major recommendations are;
> 1 - the bigger the view glass the better. My first one was smaller and it was difficult to see when in unusual positions like under the car repairing an exhaust. I like a large viewing area.
> 2 - if you wear bifocals , ask your eye doc for "computer glasses" which are focused to medium distance such as a computer screen. With regular bifocals I often couldn't focus on the weld. When I got the "computer glasses" my welding improved significantly. as they say "who knew"??


----------



## sniggler (Nov 10, 2013)

I use the glass 2x4 cheater lens, it lasts a lot longer than the plastic ones. The fibremetal helmet come with tabs so the cheater lens is still in place inside the helmet with the shaded lens flipped up grinding. It is often hard to keep glasses from fogging under the helmet especially one with a respirator on. 

Bob


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 10, 2013)

Ray C said:


> BTW:  It might be worth mentioning that auto-darkening helmets "fail-safe".  That is, if the battery craps-out, they go completely dark -to their darkest setting.  It requires battery current to keep them from going dark.
> 
> Also, I store my helmet in a place where the shop lights shine on them readily.  This way, the battery gets charged regularly.  My HF blue-flame is 5 years old and going strong.
> 
> ...




I don't think that's true with the Miller Elite.  I was in the middle of a small welding job when the low battery light started flashing in my helmet.  I just hurried to finish and didn't think anything of it....until about 3 AM when I woke up with my eyes burning.  

Chuck


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 11, 2013)

xalky said:


> I Highly reccomend this helmet http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200416894_200416894 from northern tool. It has the large viewing area 4 sensors and a fast response time. I also have the harbor freight helmet . The Northern Tool helmet is just an awesome helmet at a great price. It rivals the name brand $300 dollar helmets.
> 
> Marcel



Speaking of Northern, I just received an email from them with this on on sale for $39.99 - looks a lot like the K-T I got from Orscheln (except mine is black).
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200485271_200485271


----------



## Ray C (Nov 11, 2013)

Yikes!  My buddy has the same HF blue-flame that I have but, his is two years older.  The battery crapped-out and it stays dark all the time.  Oddly enough, while you're welding and the solar panel is getting good light, you can still adjust the darkness setting between 9 and 13 and it adjusts accordingly.  When you stop welding, it goes totally black again.

Having designed medical devices, I simply cannot see how a helmet manufacturer wouldn't design these things to be "fail-safe".  -Big Mistake on their part.


Ray




Chuck K said:


> I don't think that's true with the Miller Elite. I was in the middle of a small welding job when the low battery light started flashing in my helmet. I just hurried to finish and didn't think anything of it....until about 3 AM when I woke up with my eyes burning.
> 
> Chuck


----------



## drs23 (Dec 13, 2013)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> Speaking of Northern, I just received an email from them with this on on sale for $39.99 - looks a lot like the K-T I got from Orscheln (except mine is black).
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200485271_200485271



I'm glad to see this thread was already here. I just ordered the above unit after reading all the reviews. I'm sure it's gotta be better than the last POS I bought.

Shipping was very reasonable as well. Can't wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## francist (Dec 13, 2013)

RWL said:


> You can replace the batteries in them.  You do need to split / saw open the case.  They have two coin cell batteries inside like the more expensive helmets.  It's easier to just run an AAA two battery holder wire through the case and glue the battery holder to the inside of the helmet.  I was satisfied with my variable shade HF helmet but the Miller is easier to see through when on low amp Tig.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Anybody ever done that with an Optrel? Mine died about a year ago and it's one of the older models that didn't have the changeable batteries. I'm down to my Lincoln which doesn't feel the same.

-frank


----------



## xalky (Dec 14, 2013)

francist said:


> Anybody ever done that with an Optrel? Mine died about a year ago and it's one of the older models that didn't have the changeable batteries. I'm down to my Lincoln which doesn't feel the same.
> 
> -frank


I'm sure it can be done. What have you got to lose, it aint working now! The view module should pull out of the helmet. I've changed out batteries in GPS devices that are supposedly not changeable. You can find all kinds of odd batteries on EBay for just about any application. Once the helmet viewer is opened up, you should be able to figure out what type of battery is in it and buy accordingly. Or run some leads to the battery leads and install your own new batteries where they'll be forever accessible.


----------



## pipehack (Dec 28, 2013)

I have one from HTP, They're great to deal with and probably have the best customer service I've ever dealt with EVER. You'll have a good chance with talking to Jeff Nolan. He's the president of the company. You can call them at 1-800-USAWELD.

http://www.usaweld.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=90130-CFB  This is a great helmet! I cannot speak for the rest, but I bought a Lincoln at Home Depot and it's way too dark, there's no way adjusting the darkness. You cannot see the puddle at all. I now use it for people that want to watch me weld. Like my kids or friends. That's it.


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 28, 2013)

Kennyd said:


> Miller Elite.  Large viewing area, comfortable headgear, great battery life.  Buy once, cry once.




I agree----- Best money I spent on tools last year.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 28, 2013)

francist said:


> Anybody ever done that with an Optrel? Mine died about a year ago and it's one of the older models that didn't have the changeable batteries. I'm down to my Lincoln which doesn't feel the same. -frank



I bought an Optrel satellite for work back in 06, and the non-replaceable  batteries finally died this past (2013) spring. I replaced it with the new model, which now the batteries are now replaceable. Any how, I kept and now use my original non-replicable battery helmet here at home, in my shop. I keep it perched in the shop window when not in use, so it's always facing directly in the sunlight. Now the solar panels are keeping the batteries fully charged. I had original thought of opening up the cartridge to see what's inside, and try to get to the batteries and see if they can be changed. But the sunlight/window method has be working well for me, so I never attempted it. 

Also...before I brought (the above) Optrel clunker helmet home, I used the ($30.00 with coupon) HF Blue Flame, variable shade helmet here in my home shop. I used it for a couple years, both Mig and Tig, and it really was a good helmet. Because I didn't use it any longer, I gave it to a friend on mine this summer, and he's been using it since, without any complaints/problems either.


----------



## dellwas (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got one from Princessauto, which is Canada's answer to HF.  I've found that 9 is good for me.  Anything over that and it's hard to see.



JScott said:


> Earl, I used the autodarkening HF welding helmet (item 46092) this year for some light welding around the house. It seemed to work fine and in fact when it is turned up to 13 it is too dark in most situations. If you are in hobby mode I think it would be fine. If you are doing production welding it probably warrants an upgrade. YMMV


----------



## epanzella (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought the Harbor Freight for $39. Going on 3 years and not a problem.


----------

